# going-brunette questions



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 17, 2005)

i have naturally dark blonde hair, but im sick of it. i want to get a dark-chocolate brown semi at a salon. but my skin is fairly pale (and quite pink)
so i was wondering if it will make me look too pale? is there anyway of avoiding paleness? also, how long does a semi last and how bad would regrowth be?


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 20, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 20, 2005)

im a natural blonde and went a medium cool brown when i first did it. my skin looked awesome. and im a cool skin tone also. my makeup looks better with darker hair to!! a good colorist/stylist will tell you if its a good move or not!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 post pics if u do!!


----------



## ladida (Jul 20, 2005)

IMO some of the most beautiful women ahve the sort of hair and skin you're describing.  the really dark hair with pale skins.  I think it looks lovely.

I went from REALLY light brown (was listed as dark blonde on the colour chart) to dark brown.  Its faded a lot now but when it was done it was DARK.  I didn't like it until I wore mascara and defined my brows.  Now I have them both tinted and I don't look pale or washed out.  I'm really happy with it.

With semis, my hair grabs the dye and it doens't fade out but instead I get regrowth almost like with a permanent.  I think that depends on your hair.


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 20, 2005)

im going to try it, however will be looooong time before i can post pics as my camera is 'on the blink' and am getting new one for christmas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also, in your opinion what would the best shade for a pink-complexion be; more of a very dark brown, like this: http://www.beautywithin.com/images/w...r/8H_Mocha.jpg 
or more of a natural brown like this: 
http://www.ultimatelooks.com/revlonc...umbrown1lg.jpg
thanks again for helping


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 20, 2005)

i dont know about you, but i have a very pink skin tone. and i can wear both warm and cool haircolors. same goes with makeup. right now my hair is very warm coppery auburn. 

heres a question  what do you look better in shirt wise

White or Creme

that should give you and idea what you should go for. if you look better in white go for a natural cool brown. if you look better in creme you can go with the warmer browns.


----------



## thaodotcom (Jul 21, 2005)

i have light skin also.. and im very hesitant to dye my hair.. i wanna know more about the semi permanent dyes! which is the best and so on..


----------



## MACattack (Aug 9, 2005)

I have pink skin as well, and when I dyed my hair darked, I went for ash-tinted browns to counter my ruddiness.


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Aug 9, 2005)

what do you mean by ''ash-tinted''? what is 'ash'?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  i dont know! :|


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Aug 10, 2005)

From what I understand, ash means that it has a green undertone to it.


----------



## MACattack (Aug 10, 2005)

ChrisKsAngel is right... most browns usually have red undetones as well as violets... to counter my ruddy complexion, the green undertones in the ash neutralize everything.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 11, 2005)

actually i believe ash is actually blue undertones. but most people think its green, Now. about semi permanent colors.. this doesnt mean its gonna wash out completly. it will fade quicker but it will never go away completly.


----------



## MACreation (Aug 28, 2005)

I go from medium brown to dark brown i use L'oreal Hydrience, it lasts forever on my hair, and is so moisturizing to it


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Sep 10, 2005)

Argh! these undertones are confusing! ( Thats where the blonde comes in!  )I think Im gonna have to consult my hairdresser.


----------

